# Looks like a small milk bottle or polish



## davidbg63 (Jun 27, 2011)

Found this one today, any ideas on what it could be?  4" tall looks like a small milk bottle or a type of polish?  Marked with a "B" inside of a circle.


----------



## davidbg63 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the marking


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2011)

I bet it was juice..


----------



## davidbg63 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea cyberdigger, I remember grape and other juices in a small bottle that may have had a bottle cap or a foil type pull open cap.


----------



## treasurekidd (Jun 27, 2011)

Something like this:


----------



## carobran (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: davidbg63
> 
> Found this one today, any ideas on what it could be? 4" tall looks like a small milk bottle or a type of polish? Marked with a "B" inside of a circle.
> 
> *According to this book a B inside a circle was BROCKWAY MACHINE BOTTLE CO.,BROCKWAY,PA, 1907-1933*


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 28, 2011)

HI all!  Couldn't it also been for Ball Corp.  ???    RED Matthewes


----------



## carobran (Jun 28, 2011)

if you say so,not listed in this book[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Red,






 "B (shown).........Ball Glass Container Corporation, subsidiary of Ball Corporation. Mark used 1994-1995. See Ball."






 "B in a circle.........Brockway Machine Bottle Company (1907-1933); Brockway Glass Company (1933-1988), Brockway, Pennsylvania. "B in a circle" mark was first used in 1925. In 1964, 10 of the 12 Hazel-Atlas Glass Co. plants were acquired. Brockway eventually had (at one time) up to 16 different plant locations. In 1973, (besides the Brockway PA plant), factories were located at Muskogee, OK; Lapel, IN; Crenshaw, PA; Freehold, NJ; Parkersburg, WV; Washington, PA (2 plants); Rosemount, MN; Zanesville, OH; Montgomery, AL; Ada, OK; Oakland, CA and Pomona, CA. Brockway Glass was purchased by Owens-Illinois, Inc. in 1988, and the Brockway, PA plant is currently in operation as Owens-Illinois' plant #18. For a list of Brockway Glass plant codes in use during 1973 (courtesy of Dick Cole, fruitjar.org), click here ." From.


----------



## davidbg63 (Jun 29, 2011)

The only thing that has me confused is the bottle has indentations like you would see on larger bottles where your fingers could grasp the sides.  You can barely notice from my pictures that this one has indentations basically all over.  I didn't think it was common on such a small bottle.  I'll try and take a better picture and post.


----------

